# EEA2 application



## chrissie0103 (Dec 20, 2012)

There was some confusion while I used my husband's account so i've made my own.
I was born in the UK and I still live here as I am half italian and I have the passport.

My husband wants to apply for a residence card to stay in the UK with me as I am an EEA national. I am a student and so is he, but he will be working later on this year.

We want to apply before his student visa expires, which is April 2013. WE have looked through the EEA2 application form and there are a few things we are unsure of.

As I am a student, I need a letter from my school, saying what course I took and since when I started it. I currently attend a state school and have been there since 2006, I am currently studying A-levels so I do put that down as my course? 

Also it says I need my bank statement or prove I have sufficient funds for my course but what should I do if my education is free? Should I still include my bank statement as it is a must? Also is there a specific amount my husband and I should have altogether? I will be depending on him so either way, he should need more. 

I also have an EHIC card and it says I should include a cover letter but I am not too sure what to include in it or who it is directed to? Do I include information about my relationship?
Also does my husband need an EHIC card or private medical insurance etc..?

I'd appreciate it very much if any of these questions were answered.
Thank you 

Kind regards


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Even though you have an Italian passport as well as a British passport, the fact that you are a resident of the UK (by the sounds of it you are still in school taking A levels), I believe you don't qualify as an EEA national with regard an EEA permit for your (now?) husband, as you are not exercising EEA rights with regard living and working in an EEA state.

I could be wrong but I'm sure someone will come along to correct me if I am.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Crawford said:


> Even though you have an Italian passport as well as a British passport, the fact that you are a resident of the UK (by the sounds of it you are still in school taking A levels), I believe you don't qualify as an EEA national with regard an EEA permit for your (now?) husband, as you are not exercising EEA rights with regard living and working in an EEA state.
> 
> I could be wrong but I'm sure someone will come along to correct me if I am.


Yes, the rules changed this year and if you have another EEA nationality in addition to British citizenship, you cannot exercise treaty rights in UK and bring in your family member (your non-EEA husband). He has to apply under UK immigration rules for leave to remain as partner (spouse), which carries a financial requirement of £18,600 in income. As your husband is already here as student, both your income will count. Alternative is Surinder Singh rule, by living together and working in another EEA country (it can be Italy), which allows you to bring your husband as family member when you decide to return to UK.


----------



## chrissie0103 (Dec 20, 2012)

I am not a british citizen!!!! Have never been!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

chrissie0103 said:


> I am not a british citizen!!!! Have never been!


Ok, in that case you can go down the EEA route.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

chrissie0103 said:


> I am not a british citizen!!!! Have never been!


You were born in the UK, you have lived here all your life, you are still in school here
how come you are not a UK citizen?

In any case if you are still in school how do you qualify for exercising your rights to live AND WORK in an EEA state?

According to your partner's earlier posts you don't reach 18 until next April.


----------



## do4fod (Dec 7, 2013)

*Eea2 application.*

What do you guys think? I am non EEA member, my wife is a German citizen and we are both married through A PROXY MARRIAGE, she's self employed and we have a son together on the 29th, April this year. I applied for RC and I submitted her business documents and also our son's BIRTH CERTIFICATE with some other documents. Please what is my chance of getting the RESIDENCE CARD? Kindly send in yours thoughts.
Thanks. NOTE: Our son was born here in England.


----------

